# how do i use benzyl benzoate for sweet itch?



## hollyflower (28 June 2013)

My welshy has just moved to a new yard and for the first time in his 18 years has signs of sweet itch. The vet has given me bb to work into his mane, dock and sheath. He said the bottle should last all year but I have  used it tonight and used a quarter of the bottle to coat the roots of his mane, dock and sheath. Something doesn't ad up! Is there a trick to it or am I supposed to be using it as midge repellent or how I have? He also gave me disinfectant to bathe his mane and dock in


----------



## Archiepoo (28 June 2013)

i think your ment to dilute it!!


----------



## justabob (28 June 2013)

A little goes a long way as it is so greasy.


----------



## sarahann1 (28 June 2013)

Eek! Yep, I would have diluted it, fingers crossed your horse doesn't have an allergic reaction to it, I can't use it, or any products containing it since my little lad developed an allergy to it. He was fine the previous year, so I slapped it on willy nilly the next, que one unhappy pony, one very guilty owner + £80 vet bill later, I will never ever make that mistake again!


----------



## hollyflower (28 June 2013)

It has directions on it and they don't say dilute, nor did the vet. He just said get a handful and slather it on his mane , dock and sheath, it should last all year ?


----------



## mulberrymill (28 June 2013)

dont dilute it, just squirt it along the root of the hair and massage it in with your fingers then comb it through, a bottle lasts me over a year.If you overdo it you may find your horse gets very scurfy and you will be brushing it off for hours.


----------



## justabob (28 June 2013)

hollyflower said:



			It has directions on it and they don't say dilute, nor did the vet. He just said get a handful and slather it on his mane , dock and sheath, it should last all year ?
		
Click to expand...

I never diluted it either hollyflower, your horse will come to no harm.


----------



## Hungey (28 June 2013)

Don't dilute it. My boy has this when he gets itchy and use a little bit on a wash cloth and rub it in. My bottle has lasted well over a year but obviously has not gone off. No need to dilute.


----------



## LeannePip (28 June 2013)

Without going through the vet, where else can you get BB?


----------



## Hungey (28 June 2013)

I think you can get it in shops but I'm not sure. You may be able to get it in shop. My next door neighbour gave it to me when he saw my boy itching on the fence and its worked wonders for him.


----------



## Kati*89 (28 June 2013)

I didn't used to dilute but have only started doing that to make it last longer, I only put it on every few days as well, seems to work just as well - I think I got mine from hyperdrug.co.uk or viovet...one of those!


----------



## bluewhippet (28 June 2013)

I just use it on top of horse's tail. Don't dilute it. You don't need to put it on daily and you just rub in a little bit.

You can get it from the chemist but you have to pretend you have scabies! I just got it from hyperdrug online at the recommendation of my YO. Only thing that has worked. And it does perfectly


----------



## Cobbysmum (28 June 2013)

Don't dilute and you can buy online or from a chemist, they do ask you what you want it for, but saying I need it for my pony usually raises a chuckle as most dispensers have no idea what we use it for.


----------



## Baloo2 (28 June 2013)

I mix it with pig oil. I buy BB online


----------



## hollyflower (29 June 2013)

You can get it on line apparently. Thanks for that, I think I was getting obsessed with every root being covered and he has a lot of mane! Poor thing!


----------



## LeannePip (29 June 2013)

Fab will have a look on line . Is it worth putting it in a spray bottle is his easier or is it just as easy putting it on a cloth and rubbing it in?  How does it work? Deter the midges or stop the itching?  She's also started rubbing her face and has bald patches under her eyes and to the side of them too, guessing this would be to harsh for eye area? Am currently using net tex itch stop which seems to be working but I'm not sure if she's just not doing it when I'm watching!!


----------



## BurlingtonBertie (29 June 2013)

Get some stuff called 'summer freedom'. It's a cream you put on and it stops the cycle1 absolutely brilliant stuff


----------



## Pearlsasinger (29 June 2013)

I'd be moving this pony to a different livery yard pronto!  It is a horrible condition to inflict on an animal unneccessarily.  But in the meantime, I've bought BB from Boots or local pharmacies in the past (you may have to order it), don't dilute it but apply thinly.


----------



## toppy72 (29 June 2013)

We used to mix it with liquid paraffin it seemed to help it adhere to the mane and tail rather than being chalky and flaking off.


----------



## indie999 (29 June 2013)

You can apply it neat I used it many times and its very chalky. I think you are meant to rinse it off but I never did due to rain , rolling, long grass etc etc.

You can buy it from chemists but you need to find a nice one who will order you a huge bottle ie a litre etc. Lloyds chemist has got it for me before but they did have problems getting the larger bottles etc. Or look in internet. Its not POM.


----------



## indie999 (29 June 2013)

LeannePip said:



			Fab will have a look on line . Is it worth putting it in a spray bottle is his easier or is it just as easy putting it on a cloth and rubbing it in?  How does it work? Deter the midges or stop the itching?  She's also started rubbing her face and has bald patches under her eyes and to the side of them too, guessing this would be to harsh for eye area? Am currently using net tex itch stop which seems to be working but I'm not sure if she's just not doing it when I'm watching!!
		
Click to expand...

Yes it is quite fumey it smells quite lavendery and I wouldnt get it near her eyes. I use to use my hands but wear some gloves and it may be too thick to spray. You could tip it on a soft brush(body brush) or non absorbant type cloth and slap it on. I use to slap it on and rub it in well to the skin(just like you were putting shampoo on(onto dry hair).I think you will need quite a lot of it for a horse. It smells nice though and makes the skin nice and soft! I think its quite soothing like calamine lotion!


----------



## Baloo2 (29 June 2013)

The benzyl soothes the skin. It doesn't repel midges that's why I mix it with pig oil. Avon skin so soft bath oil (mixed with water in a spray), Naf Deet, a sweet itch rug and fly mask and my 2 with severe sweet itch are manageable. I've tried everything else and this is what works for them. Marmite sandwiches may have helped a little this year. I started them in Feb


----------



## LeannePip (29 June 2013)

Thanks guys  ball do you Mis all those things together or is it just the BB and the pig oil? But you also use Avon SSS mixed with water and Naf deet?  I did try the marmite thing but she wouldn't eat them so am just giving her brewers yeast in her feeds


----------



## JulesRules (29 June 2013)

BB is an active ingredient in sudocrem so I just use that


----------



## peek-a-boo (29 June 2013)

I cant use it either mine reacts to it


----------



## supagran (29 June 2013)

I used to mix 50/50 bb with calamine lotion and "sponge" that on with cotton wool on a mare we had with sweet itch - this mixture seemed to work better than bb on its own.  The calamine seems to "cool" the area.  I got my bb from the local "horse friendly" chemist.


----------



## Baloo2 (29 June 2013)

I use Deet and skin so soft together daily. I only use pig oil/BB if they have a bad outbreak of itching. Prevention is the key. Once they start itching its a nightmare to stop. Electric fencing, rugs and repellents and I have rideable ponies. If they get itchy I can't do anything with them


----------



## fernando06 (12 October 2017)

I have a bottle of BB (99.9%) Pure . Pharmaceutical grade .  It says dilute with 4 parts vegetable oil to 1 BB . Will this work better neat? -  or should I follow instructions? .


----------



## Gloi (12 October 2017)

fernando06 said:



			I have a bottle of BB (99.9%) Pure . Pharmaceutical grade .  It says dilute with 4 parts vegetable oil to 1 BB . Will this work better neat? -  or should I follow instructions? .
		
Click to expand...

DO NOT USE THIS NEAT!  It needs to be made up as per instructions. BB you normally get is already made up into a 25% emulsion.


----------



## JillA (12 October 2017)

Imperial Leather talc contains BB and is easier to get into the roots of the mane and tail. Or use a bottle with a nozzle, the sort you get with home hair colourants, otherwise it just never gets down to the skin.


----------



## millikins (12 October 2017)

I mix it with 500ml BB, 100ml liquid paraffin and 50ml meths which seems to work. But I like the idea of mixing with calamine, I shall try this next year.


----------



## MiJodsR2BlinkinTite (13 October 2017)

Just a tip for applying: get a plastic syringe-driver, quite a fair-sized one is best, with a decent-sized hole in it (where the needle would be if there was one). Any agricultural unit should have them; worth getting a few in stock as they're useful for all sorts of jobs.

Fill it up with the lotion - making sure you put your finger over the hole to stop the lotion running out!! Then fit the squeezer end back in; once its in then you're going to need to turn the syringe-driver UP (so the hole is at the top) so the lotion can't then run out, then take your finger off the hole (you'll get airlock anyway so will have to). You'll figure it out!

Sorry, am making this sound complicated but it isn't!! Just explaining the simple way to do it.

Once the lotion is in the tube, it is MUCH much easier to apply this way as you'll be able to target the problem areas directly. You'll use far less too


----------



## KrujaaLass (13 October 2017)

On EBay £19 for 1 litre. Free postage


----------



## fernando06 (11 November 2017)

Many thanks for all tips ..all worth trying.  Back in the day (light years ago) I only ever treated my pony with stale urine .  Worked a treat but was none too pleasant !!!


----------



## DD (11 November 2017)

fernando06 said:



			Many thanks for all tips ..all worth trying.  Back in the day (light years ago) I only ever treated my pony with stale urine .  Worked a treat but was none too pleasant !!!
		
Click to expand...

did it work?


----------



## Toby_Zaphod (11 November 2017)

https://www.hyperdrug.co.uk/Easivet-Benzyl-Benzoate-Application-1L/productinfo/BENZYLEASI/


----------



## claret09 (12 November 2017)

use kilitch and wash your horse frequently


----------

